# Nerang River GC Sat 21 Oct 06 CANCELLED



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Going to have a crack on the Nerang River with Danny/wongus on Saturday morning if any other akffers are interested in joining

Launching boat ramp Arthur Earl Park, Nerang, map 37 ref K2 about 7.30am, with HW about 9.40am up there

EDIT Getting out of bed through the night twisted the back, so cancelling now, Danny is going to try closer to home


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I wouldnt mind Dodge, but ill be avoiding the GC this weekend due to the race. I might be giving the Coomera a bash over the weekend though. Good luck.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck guys, every time I drive over the Nerang I look down and it looks like an awesome waterway for a paddle. Gotta be some bigguns down there somewhere.


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Go to Indy instead,lots to look at besides the cars, that will take your mind of the back pain Dodge. I went on Friday, excellent day


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

peter trainor said:


> Go to Indy instead,lots to look at besides the cars, that will take your mind of the back pain Dodge. I went on Friday, excellent day


Was looking forward to a paddle on the river, but there is certainly a great atmosphere for petrol heads Peter [and perves], I drove around the track on Tuesday and you certainly get an appreciation of the skill of the drivers through concrete canyons.

Indy Sunday, and Bathurst 1000 are my Norm days in front of the TV with esky :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dodge said:


> there is certainly a great atmosphere for petrol heads Peter [and perves]


I see some guy took this a bit far yesterday and got picked up by the boys in blue for pointing a video camera up girls' skirts, landed him in court today with $1500 fine.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> I see some guy took this a bit far yesterday and got picked up by the boys in blue for pointing a video camera up girls' skirts, landed him in court today with $1500 fine.


Best camera would be the Box brownie I think :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Dodge said:


> YakAtak said:
> 
> 
> > I see some guy took this a bit far yesterday and got picked up by the boys in blue for pointing a video camera up girls' skirts, landed him in court today with $1500 fine.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Richo you crack me up 

Cheers


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Dodge
I'm so sorry to hear you injured your back.
I'll see if my masseur is free to call on you at home, she's very good, I know I don't have any stiffness left in me after I visit her :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get well soon mate


----------

